# News, Carmen Dell’Orefice, oldest living supermodel, poses nude in stunning photoshoot: 'We're not finished until the day we’re finished'



## Robert59 (Oct 7, 2022)

Carmen Dell’Orefice, the oldest living supermodel at age 91, is still breaking barriers.

In the latest cover story for _New You _magazine, Dell'Orefice graces the pages with fellow fashion icon Beverly Johnson, 69, in which the duo discuss their decades-long careers and how they've never allowed age to dictate their perspectives on beauty.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/car...permodel-poses-nude-photoshoot-184106777.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> Carmen Dell’Orefice, the oldest living supermodel at age 91, is still breaking barriers.
> 
> In the latest cover story for _New You _magazine, Dell'Orefice graces the pages with fellow fashion icon Beverly Johnson, 69, in which the duo discuss their decades-long careers and how they've never allowed age to dictate their perspectives on beauty.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/car...permodel-poses-nude-photoshoot-184106777.html


Good for them!  Pretty ladies


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2022)

They both look fabulous for their ages. I can't believe Beverly Johnson is 69!


----------

